# Reparation Clavier Power Book



## Kilianou (30 Novembre 2005)

Certaines touches du clavier de mon power book ne fonctionnent plus. Où puis-je le faire réparer. Je sais que chez Apple c'est très long...
Cela m'aiderait beaucoup d'avoir une adresse fiable

 

Merci
KILIANOU


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Novembre 2005)

Kilianou a dit:
			
		

> Certaines touches du clavier de mon power book ne fonctionnent plus. Où puis-je le faire réparer. Je sais que chez Apple c'est très long...
> Cela m'aiderait beaucoup d'avoir une adresse fiable
> 
> 
> ...



Appel l'AC et commande un nouveau clavier ou cherche un centre de réparation ici


----------



## Kilianou (1 Décembre 2005)

Qu'est-ce que l'AC ?

KILIANOU


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Décembre 2005)

Kilianou a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que l'AC ?
> 
> KILIANOU



L'Apple Care


----------

